# the ad section of the forum



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

I am not sure what I am doing wrong but whenever I try to find an ad I cannot find what the person is adverting it just shows persons name whether they ship and there location. What is the point of an ad section if you cannot access the ads easily? If anyone knows how to operate the trading post to see the actual ads please let me know.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

same problem here, I use firefox if it turns out to be a browser issue.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

what happens when you guys click the blue title to go into the detail?


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

Ahh it is firefox that is the issue. If a mod knows how fix that they should. internet explorer works with.


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

I use mozilla firefox and have no problem with viewing the adds.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

I use both firefox and IE without issue... perhaps Firefox has some sort of security setting that blocks the link for some reason?

Just a thought...


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

its working now...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It is working on Opera just fine.


----------



## Auntbeast (Mar 1, 2006)

It still isn't working in Firefox 3.0.10 with Vista64. Works fine in IE.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

i use ie and havent encountered a problem yet.


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah I've been having this issue lately as well. I think it may have been an update in firefox that caused it, or perhaps a security addon. It started happening around the time that cichlid-forum went down for a day or so a few weeks ago.


----------



## I3lazd (Dec 29, 2008)

there is a patch u download from mozilla and u trick the webpage into thinking you are using IE, download that patch and it will work. i think this is the patch after it is installed all you need to do is click the firefox icon on bottom right and it will trick it. :thumb: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/59


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

There was a recent update in firefox. It was keying off the format names. They had "Ad" in them so it wouldn't show the link. Should be ok now.


----------

